# DeVries/Vampiire Guitars



## demonx (Oct 16, 2012)

Ok - I had De Vries message me out of the blue earlier today on my facebook page (no, we're not friends) - thought you guys might be amused. Heres the discussion and my replies.



Vampiire Guitars:

Hi id like to com see you at some point i make guitars live in ballarat been doing for 28 yrs..moving my buisness now a company to LA with my amreican partners....we might be looking for an agent to sell our cheaper made guitars in australia...any chance we could have a chat about it? Eric


_Searls Guitars

I have no interest in selling anyone elses guitars. Sorry._


Vampiire Guitars:

do u build for looks or sound?

_Searls Guitars:

I build to spec. If you are building in Ballarat, maybe myself and a couple friends can come by and check out your setup and look at some of your demo models - if you are a "big" builder as you are making out, then I'm sure you have people through all the time._


Vampiire Guitars:

i dont sell much to australian players to busy looking after my international touring bands those are the bands tht are famous and want to work with me as i dont build to spec i use all my own designs and timber combinations most dont use..thts why i asked about the australian wood i never use it as it dont sound as good.im sick of building i prefer to just design...and have others build for me.my work shop here is closed as im moving to LA to open a custom shop there net year

ive got some sample stock here waiting to be shipped to UK and USA


_Searls Guitars:

If you believe Australian wood doesnt sound very good, then you obviously dont know or understand how to select and combine timbers. Australia has some of the most amazing guitar woods available on the planet. They are simply overlooked by the novice builders who are too narrow minded to look at things other than maple and mahogany. I also use Maple and Mahogany reguarly, but there are many other options._


Vampiire Guitars:

hang on who is your biggest client? mine is guns and roses and metallicca because of the woods i use and every major australian band back in the day have one of mine because my guitars sound superior..i wouldnt use an australian timber what so ever..name one aussie wood better thn african ebony for fingerboard and name one aussie timber better thn african mahogany and maple ..there is none and i only build the best sounding ..and im not a novice apart from the major guitar companies no one has build for as many famous muso's as me....

_Searls Guitars:

I was just rethinking your statement about Australian timbers sounding "no good" and I'm amazed at the stupidity and lack of education or thought behind that. Take for example Australias biggest two Acoustic builders, Maton and Cole Clarke. Both these companies make fantastic, world rewknowned acoustic guitars and are amongsth the leaders in their field. Now everyone knows that timber selection in an acoustic is WAY more important than in an electric. Now BOTH Maton and Cole Clarkes range is based around using Australian timber!!! Knowing that, what fool would go and say Australian timber is "no good" when it is up there amongst the best of the best???_


Vampiire Guitars:

acoustic guitar is different to an electric i say its no good and alot of my clientes have number 1 worlod wide hits..because mine sound better and australian woods do not sound as good


_Searls Guitars

Mr - I didnt want to bring this up, but I have held in my hands one of your guitars. It was a V that a customer of yours asked if I could make into something usable. I cut it up and burned it in my fire. I've seen/read all the talk on the internet but I didnt bring that up either until you started talking your shit. I like to keep the peace with everyone. Now for you to ask about my biggest client, I do not belive ANY of your claims as from what I've read they are all bullshit. You're trying to claiim artists who have had decade long endosements?? Who would even believe such bullshit. IF and I say IF they even did buy your guitars it would have been as a joke to see what all the internet talk was about. Just like the guys who you sent one to and they did a video review than aqnyone would find humiliating enough to quit forever. I've had guitars played on stages all over Australia and later this month when a band is touring Australia the guitarist will be coming to pick up a V I made whilst their band is on their Victorian league of the tour. As to their name, it's none of your friggen business as I do not need to justify myself to someone who has been proven time and time again to be full of it. I'm not a big builder. I dont claim to be._


Vampiire Guitars:

hahahahahha i understand u dont wanna believe who has my guitars thts ok because i realy dont give a shit what anyone says when i have bands who youd wish to work with working with me...lol i have a grin so big on my face right now..ill offer the same show down i offer everyone which only esp took me up on and lost which is why the esp back studio tapes will never be released...ill go get my own guitar out of storage and u get your best guitar and take me on to see which guitar sounds better for metal because thts all i build metal guitars and if mine sounds better..u give me your guitar...and if yours sounds better..ill kiss your feet


_Searls Guitars:

Dude - just quit now so you can save some face. End of discussion._

Vampiire Guitars:

haha save face lol really im the one with international clientes and u none right now and im suppossed to think u know more thn me..haha see u are another who is to chicken shit to a show down your guitar against mine..if u so confident youd do it..but like everyone else u chicken out

_Searls Guitars

Lets move this conversation to a public forum - I believe you're are a member here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...010-devries-vampiire-guitars.html#post3229203_


UPDATE:

Vampiire Guitars

i dont need to go to a forum because , well most dont really know anything about guitars and u,,,u are a craftsman but when it comes to actually designing your own shape..dont think u have the ability to do tht and all u do is the same as everyone else out there today..


_Searls Guitars:

I thought you would have picked up already that I no longer want to converse with you Sir. In response to no-one wanting to "show down" with you, have you considered that simply no-one wants ANYTHING to do with you being more the cause. I've seen your work. If you sold that guitar to a customer and I cut it up for firewood - then I dont feel I need to see any more. Enough said. Goodbye (forever please)_


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 16, 2012)

Fucking classic


----------



## devolutionary (Oct 16, 2012)

He never quits, does he? Hilarious!


----------



## demonx (Oct 16, 2012)

AND MORE:


Vampiire Guitars

lol the day u build for a big band ill buy u a drink knowing tht will never happen...


_Searls Guitars

Please do not keep talking._

After this he sent another stupid message asking questions about me using floyds so I just blocked him as I cannot be bothered with idiots.


----------



## demonx (Oct 16, 2012)

I just want to clarify why I've posted this.

I do not want any bad press about my guitars. I know where EVERY guitar I've made is. I keep in contact with EVERY person I've sold a guitar that I made to and make sure they are happy even after the sale. So I know I do not have ANY bad press or unhappy customers. Especially when most of those people have either bought more than one, or talk about buying another soon.

So with saying that, if any internet bagging comes out in the not too distant future, I can 100% guarantee I know where it's coming from... the one and only infamous DeVries. It is for this reason that I made this conversation public and invited him to this thread, which as you can see he declined.


----------



## russmuller (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, this guy is such an incredible tool. Check out some of his insanely ugly guitars here: https://www.facebook.com/VAMPIRE.GUITARS/photos_stream

Maybe the bridge being angled the wrong way is a 'feature' in his book. Seriously there isn't a single guitar he has pictured there that I'd want to buy if I saw it in a pawn shop for $50. His comments are about how he built such and such a guitar 25 years ago and it's still so great and he's just the best! lol It's like listening to the delusions of the jock bad guy in any 80's movie. Watch out! "metallicca" (which is probably a tribute band) will be touring the world with his axes!

Oh man, what a joke.

For lulz: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...eard-builder-his-name-devries-his-thread.html


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 16, 2012)

DEVRIES VS SEARLS


----------



## demonx (Oct 16, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> DEVRIES VS SEARLS



Thanks - but a Rhoads vs a Superstrat isnt a fair comparison.

So to make it fair - his Rhoads vs the only Rhoads I've ever made and to give him a headstart since he has so much bad press, I'll only post the back of mine!


----------



## jeremyb (Oct 16, 2012)

That blue guitar is beautiful!!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Oct 16, 2012)

I teach special needs kids who can write more coherent and rational sentences than DeVries.


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 16, 2012)

DeVries is the finest troll this world has to offer.


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 16, 2012)

I would have stopped reading at his first sentence due to his lack of ability to apparently speak a language he is native to. 

When you contact a professional, for a professional cause, at least use Word's grammar/spelling correction -_-


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 16, 2012)

fuck man, this guy never quits. i hope he didn't try the same shit with Noycey, as i doubt he would have been as kind as you in his response


----------



## Malkav (Oct 16, 2012)

This guy is such a joke it's actually unbelievable at this point...

I bet even a Jackson JS32 would happily out play his Rhoads...


----------



## imprinted (Oct 16, 2012)

The bMusic threads on him were absolute comedy gold. "What title can you give this thing?" indeed! 

Your guitars look lovely though Sir, beauties!


----------



## Swyse (Oct 16, 2012)

NSFWish
I can't believe this guy is trying to run a business (albeit a sketchy one) while being so unprofessional and illiterate.

Edit: link seems intermittently broken for me. Anyway, its him posting a silhouette of a chick getting nailed from behind and comments "jst imagine girls if tht were u in the pic and a vampire behind."
Edit2:It seems my trouble making it to the page is because he may have blocked me as I tried to get him to argue with me. =[


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow...that's...wow. What a tool.


----------



## Vicious7 (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't believe someone hasn't hunted him down and beaten him with one of his own guitars, though he may survive it considering he probably makes them out of packing peanuts.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 16, 2012)

Damn that takes me back to the nights I spent up late laughing at the whole Devries thread. 

Cannot believe he is still around trying to pull that shit with such delusions of grandeur.

What's worse is I feel he tarnishes Australian's and Australian builders alike in the music industry...


----------



## Razzy (Oct 16, 2012)

haha, I love this guy.

I message him for a build quote every few months to mess with him.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 16, 2012)

I also just wanna chime into this and say that it's a shame that wood is being sacrificed to create these shit pile guitars - If you look very closely at the piece he used on that V it actually looks like a very nicely grained whatever it was, it's a shame that it became a DeVries when there are so many other builders out there giving their wood more respectable final forms.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 16, 2012)

He just posted about you on Facebook.

"so this guy searls custom guitars in australia charging $2000 for a floyd rose fitted guitar uses a 25 yo designed floyd now being made by the chinese which costs them about $10 to make on his custom made guitars..now that is bad right? to use chinese parts on your best guitar....something i would never do..and any real luthier would not"


----------



## JamesM (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## lobee (Oct 16, 2012)

Razzy said:


> He just posted about you on Facebook.
> 
> "so this guy searls custom guitars in australia charging $2000 for a floyd rose fitted guitar *uses a 25 yo designed floyd now being made by the chinese which costs them about $10* to make on his custom made guitars..now that is bad right? to use chinese parts on your best guitar....*something i would never do*..and any real luthier would not"






Rhythm in dump. Fairly close to poo.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 16, 2012)

Razzy said:


> He just posted about you on Facebook.
> 
> "so this guy searls custom guitars in australia charging $2000 for a floyd rose fitted guitar uses a 25 yo designed floyd now being made by the chinese which costs them about $10 to make on his custom made guitars..now that is bad right? to use chinese parts on your best guitar....something i would never do..and any real luthier would not"



Some great free advertising there. 

I know tons of guys who follow him just for laughs. Getting singled out as "bad" by DeVries is the best indication that you're a competent builder.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 16, 2012)

The Romney approach. Just make up a buncha shit about what your competition ISN'T doing while revealing little to nothing about what it is YOU do...

If it gets political support why wouldn't it sell guitars? Amirite?

EDIT: Butthurt [staunch] repubs are butthurt...


----------



## JamesM (Oct 16, 2012)

This guy can't be real.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 16, 2012)

Is shono a schizo?


----------



## JamesM (Oct 16, 2012)

My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Purelojik (Oct 16, 2012)

guys this just made my day. its like watching a trashy soap opera or a train wreck. Hes such a class act lol. 


Any more correspondence ? i want more lulz


----------



## Jake (Oct 16, 2012)

while browsing his facebook I noticed his "new design for an endorsee"


----------



## Oddkid (Oct 16, 2012)

Trolling this guy so much


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat fret access... Looks like it'd slice my hand off at the wrist trying to approach the last fret. Are you guys sure devries isn't jut some well to do kid that borrows his dad's tools and fancies himself a guitar builder? That pic looks like it was done in MS Paint.


----------



## jeleopard (Oct 16, 2012)

This.... This is hilarious....

Edit: Just commented on one of his pictures and it appears he has blocked me. Hahahah XD


----------



## Navid (Oct 16, 2012)

After reading that, I suddenly want a Searls guitar


----------



## Imbrium998 (Oct 16, 2012)

This almost reads like a script from "Summer Heights High"

I don't think that I have ever seen someone so inarticulate as a "business operator"


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 16, 2012)

Have you met Patrick Sims? At least Sims' stuff was playable, though...


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 16, 2012)

He's 13 years old. He's gotta be right? I mean no adult talks like that right? This guy is laughable on so many levels it's actually a bit painful.  I weep for the human race.

Edit: IDEA!
Has anyone seen this fool and GothicKingCobra ins the same room together? Hmmm, suspicious indeed.


----------



## fwd0120 (Oct 16, 2012)

Amazing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 16, 2012)

I still dont get how he affords to live...where are these people dumb rnough to give him money?


----------



## ROAR (Oct 16, 2012)

Can he really say all these huge bands use his guitars..?


----------



## synrgy (Oct 16, 2012)

It's too bad Lars is the drummer rather than the guitar player, or I'm sure there'd already be a lawsuit in progress just by virtue of this thread's existence, alone.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Oct 16, 2012)

> Can he really say all these huge bands use his guitars..?


 I've heard that he worked for dudes from "Prose Taboo" "Gin & ruses" "Mythollica" 
The stuntmen (seeing pictures I guess they need to be) of the homage to the tributes band of....

I hope they are immune to tetanus


----------



## theo (Oct 16, 2012)

I remember reading somewhere that he actually did get one of his guitars into kirk hammet or James hetfields hands. Somehow he found out where they were staying whilst touring here, showed up on their hotel doorstep, handed them the guitar and bailed. Just typing what I read, I have no idea how true that is...


----------



## ROAR (Oct 16, 2012)

Sounds feasible, but there's a huge difference in tracking down
Metallica, handing them a guitar and bailing, and having Metallica ask you
about your guitars and show interest in wanting to use them.

I don't think Mr Devries sees the difference... but hey who says living in your own universe is a bad thing!


----------



## Razzy (Oct 16, 2012)

theo said:


> I remember reading somewhere that he actually did get one of his guitars into kirk hammet or James hetfields hands. Somehow he found out where they were staying whilst touring here, showed up on their hotel doorstep, handed them the guitar and bailed. Just typing what I read, I have no idea how true that is...



It wasn't Metallica, it was Lita Ford, and that totally happened.

Also, just found this.

Anyone looking to make a solid investment?

http://go4funding.com/Vampire-guitars-company-seek-investor/P30529.html


----------



## bob123 (Oct 16, 2012)

Razzy said:


> It wasn't Metallica, it was Lita Ford, and that totally happened.
> 
> Also, just found this.
> 
> ...




bwahahahaha  

I'll bold what I find amusing. 


_"Vampire guitars is a *spin guitar company from another.* We will be *registering on the usa stock market soon so will be an incorperated company.* We have designed a number unique and original designs and have a number of big band *endorsemnets* to use the product. *The market up of the product can be as high as %250 maybe more for handmade articles.* The company will be based in USA hopefully 2 locations...we have factories in place for the cheaper range, the higher range will be hand made in USA. *With the guitars also comes the benefits of mingling with artists some might be famous some not*. Have already worked with the biggest bands in the world in the past..*guns and roses*..*mettallicca* ugly kid joe just to name a few. Looking for investor/partner to help get the new designs of the ground. The market is world wide covering all ages.


[and my favorite part]

* I am a guitar player and designer and know how to communicate withe bands.*"_


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2012)

Seriously, is that much lying even legal?


----------



## ghostred7 (Oct 16, 2012)

I know nothing about building and looking at his, i can tell via a 600px pic that it is crap and plays worse than it looks...

this fucking guy


----------



## demonx (Oct 16, 2012)

Razzy said:


> He just posted about you on Facebook.
> 
> "so this guy searls custom guitars in australia charging $2000 for a floyd rose fitted guitar uses a 25 yo designed floyd now being made by the chinese which costs them about $10 to make on his custom made guitars..now that is bad right? to use chinese parts on your best guitar....something i would never do..and any real luthier would not"



What a fucking idiot. I knew somehow he'd try shit as soon as I blocked him.

For the record, the two customer orders in my workshop are kahlered which are not cheap and an German made OFR7 which cost me over $300 - so if he sees a German made $300+ bridge and thinks it's worth $10 that says a lot about the guy.

I use mostly bareknuckle pickups, Grover tuners. No one can claim that's cheap shit. I'll occasionally use a Floyd rose special on cheaper builds but they're still a solid unit and the guitars are always priced accordingly.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 16, 2012)

This isn't real. It just, can't be....


----------



## Black Mamba (Oct 16, 2012)

Kids in shop class could do better than this:


vampiires


----------



## Omzig (Oct 16, 2012)

ROAR said:


> This isn't real. It just, can't be....



Agreed No one is really that plain Stupid......are they????????

Also that V of his looks like some 12yr kid made it in woodshop! 
(no i take that back I've seen much better builds from woodshop guitar building threads)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2012)

Black Mamba said:


> Kids in shop class could do better than this:
> 
> 
> vampiires



...$2500?

Brb, biggest facepalm ever.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 16, 2012)

demonx said:


> What a fucking idiot. I knew somehow he'd try shit as soon as I blocked him.
> 
> For the record, the two customer orders in my workshop are kahlered which are not cheap and an German made OFR7 which cost me over $300 - so if he sees a German made $300+ bridge and thinks it's worth $10 that says a lot about the guy.
> 
> I use mostly bareknuckle pickups, Grover tuners. No one can claim that's cheap shit. I'll occasionally use a Floyd rose special on cheaper builds but they're still a solid unit and the guitars are always priced accordingly.



Had never heard of Searls guitars or this DeVries fellow before this thread, but I have to say this is pretty amusing stuff.

I just looked over your work on Facebook, and I am quite impressed. Love all the hand tools (I have a similar collection), and the roller cart with clamp storage. I think I need to make one of those.


----------



## bob123 (Oct 16, 2012)

demonx said:


> What a fucking idiot. I knew somehow he'd try shit as soon as I blocked him.
> 
> For the record, the two customer orders in my workshop are kahlered which are not cheap and an German made OFR7 which cost me over $300 - so if he sees a German made $300+ bridge and thinks it's worth $10 that says a lot about the guy.
> 
> I use mostly bareknuckle pickups, Grover tuners. No one can claim that's cheap shit. I'll occasionally use a Floyd rose special on cheaper builds but they're still a solid unit and the guitars are always priced accordingly.




Relax dude, no one would take his word seriously, and you've more then established yourself. Searls is synonymous with quality, as any good luthier should be


----------



## demonx (Oct 16, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Had never heard of Searls guitars or this DeVries fellow before this thread, but I have to say this is pretty amusing stuff..



I'm not surprised. I like to keep my clientele local, I like people to pickup their guitars in person and play them before they leave. I like people to be happy with the purchase in their hands before they make final payment. I'm not in it for money, it's an interest for me, even though it's a registered business and legit for tax paying purposes (wonder if devries pays tax?)

I turn down international orders, I turn down build requests that are blatant copies and I turn down specs that aren't my style or have no interest to me. It's not arrogance. It's me trying to keep things where I want them so my business stays at a nice maintainable level unlike many builders that take on too much work and cannot deliver in reasonable times. 

So yeah, that's probably why you haven't heard of me!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 16, 2012)

demonx said:


> I'm not surprised. I like to keep my clientele local, I like people to pickup their guitars in person and play them before they leave. I like people to be happy with the purchase in their hands before they make final payment. I'm not in it for money, it's an interest for me, even though it's a registered business and legit for tax paying purposes (wonder if devries pays tax?)
> 
> I turn down international orders, I turn down build requests that are blatant copies and I turn down specs that aren't my style or have no interest to me. It's not arrogance. It's me trying to keep things where I want them so my business stays at a nice maintainable level unlike many builders that take on too much work and cannot deliver in reasonable times.
> 
> So yeah, that's probably why you haven't heard of me!



I hear ya. I've only sold one bass so far, and he was local. His collaboration on the project was invaluable. Doing a simple google search for custom guitars returns so many different brands and builders, I think it'd be just about impossible for anyone to have heard of all of them.

I'm also in it for the enjoyment of building. I won't do fender/gibson/ibanez copies. I won't do projects that are not interesting to me. I only want to sell them as a means of supporting the hobby, so if a design isn't interesting (or mine), it's not an effective use of my limited build time.

Anyway...I like your work. Hopefully I'll have some more of mine to show off soon.


----------



## Edika (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry but I have to say that you can't appreciate the true genius of Devries because it's obvious that you build guitars for looks and not to be played. They look or pretty and shiny but can they play metal and only metal? I bet not. Because that is why a guitar is made for! Don't think your fancy words, correct grammar and pretty photos of tools will convince us about the quality of your work or the fact that you use Chinese Floyds. If it doesn't say "rhythm in jump dancing close to you" it's not a quality bridge. Just think about the band he endorses and you'll realize your folly.

Seriously though, as bob123 said you are preaching to the choir here. I can understand your reaction because it's evident you love your work and you are proud of your creations. While it is possible for some people to create negative impact in the internet, the source has to be credible. I don't think anyone in the world thinks Devries is credible or even a real person.


----------



## ElRay (Oct 16, 2012)

If he's looking for similar builders to partner with, there's Scarred Guitars.

Ray


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 16, 2012)

is there an Infinity Rep button for this?


----------



## matt397 (Oct 16, 2012)

When I read the first transcript I read the voice of Devries as Crocodile Dundee and Searls Guitars as the star of Take Home Chef, Curtis Stone, and it became instantly funnier. 

I'm shocked this guy is not buried in law suits and is still able to build under the same name.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh btw, I remember seeing that on Bernie Rico's wall...had to share for teh lulz


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 16, 2012)

That Fucking Crazy "Guitar" Builder said:


> Much Cheaper



...Once again, $2500.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 16, 2012)

That guy has horrible grammar.


----------



## demonx (Oct 16, 2012)

FrancescoFiligoi said:


> Oh btw, I remember seeing that on Bernie Rico's wall...had to share for teh lulz



Awesome! I see I'm not the only one that this Chihuahua is anoying! 

On a side note since you mentioned Rico - I had a guy bring round his Rico Jr Vixen 7 the other day to compare to my guitars. It's the first time I've played a Rico Jr in person. Build quality was excellent. Flawless really. Finish was good (better than mine but not as glossy) but way too thick in my opinion and the fretwork could have been better (play wise) but it was neater than mine (appearance wise)! My review was that I'd rather play my guitars but the Ricos are definitely an impressive instrument. The guy who owned the Rico loves it but he's placed an order with me as well. So I guess thats a compliment.


----------



## nsimonsen (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone else blown away by his grasp on the English language?

Next level shit right here.


----------



## demonx (Oct 16, 2012)

I should have done this the first time round instead of copy/pasting it:

Heres the screen shots beginning to end - 


















It was at that point I just blocked him to end the conversation.


----------



## demonx (Oct 16, 2012)

I just read through this again and realised he doesnt even know what building to spec means! He thinks it means copying! What a dick. It means building to a list of specifications Eric!


----------



## Xaios (Oct 16, 2012)

DeVries: The git the keeps on giving.


----------



## animalwithin (Oct 16, 2012)

Hahahahaha this thread was amusing but his website takes the win for the worst made website ever known to man. Every page has text which is covered over by pictures lol.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 16, 2012)

animalwithin said:


> Hahahahaha this thread was amusing but his website takes the win for the worst made website ever known to man. Every page has text which is covered over by pictures lol.


This. A bajillion times this. He can't make a guitar to save his life. He can't construct a proper paragraph (I'll give him the benefit of the doubt but let's be honest, sentences aren't his strong suit either) to save his life. He can't make a decent looking website to save his life. He can't run a business to save his life.
It boggles my mind. I don't think I can facepalm enough when reading this idiot's posts.


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Oct 16, 2012)

Black Mamba said:


> Kids in shop class could do better than this:
> 
> 
> vampiires



If Jackson and Corey see this shit will hit the fan. His v's are identical, body wise, to Corey's sigs.


----------



## demonx (Oct 16, 2012)

rawrkunjrawr said:


> If Jackson and Corey see this shit will hit the fan. His v's are identical, body wise, to Corey's sigs.



I have no idea who Corey is (I'm still stuck listening to the same metal I listened to in high school - aka old Sepultura, old Metallica etc) but feel free to message this Corey and let him know! Could be another whole angle/direction this thred goes in!


----------



## rawrkunjrawr (Oct 16, 2012)

demonx said:


> I have no idea who Corey is (I'm still stuck listening to the same metal I listened to in high school - aka old Sepultura, old Metallica etc) but feel free to message this Corey and let him know! Could be another whole angle/direction this thred goes in!



He's the guitarist for Trivium, and I would but I'm just a 20 year old that listens to metal and dance music. No connections to anyone except my internet provider.


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm not going to lie after looking at his catalogue i was intrigued by some models, before looking at his builds I had never even heard of African Ebaony


----------



## eddiewarlock (Oct 16, 2012)

that guy doesn't even know how to write properly.


I had a similar discussion with another builder...

But i am retired anyways


----------



## jjcor (Oct 17, 2012)

This guy is fucking ridiculous!


----------



## AndreasD (Oct 17, 2012)

nsimonsen said:


> Anyone else blown away by his grasp on the English language?
> 
> Next level shit right here.


----------



## Qweklain (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## JP Universe (Oct 17, 2012)

at the other Debris thread where Sherman and Roter are recommended


----------



## Metaljesus (Oct 17, 2012)

I fucking love this guy.
We have saying here that "a good laugh extends your life", then this guy have given me at least another 35 years to live!


----------



## ej207t (Oct 17, 2012)

did anyone else pick up on this?

His facebook comment as posted by Razzy

"so this guy searls custom guitars in australia charging $2000 for a floyd rose fitted guitar uses a 25 yo designed floyd now being made by the chinese which costs them about $10 to make on his custom made guitars..now that is bad right? to use chinese parts on your best guitar....something i would never do..and any real luthier would not"

tell me whats wrong with the below (from his 'website')

"beech body...single Vampire active pick up...super low pro floyd rose copy tremolo African ebony fretboard 644mm scale length 1 volume knob carved top oil finish body totally handmade 24 frets starting price $2500 aus plus freight"

....

i really dont know what to say 

this has never happened before. im completely stunned


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 17, 2012)

wow through all of that you didnt question his spelling even once


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 17, 2012)

my contribution:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Swyse (Oct 17, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did he delete yours as soon as he could like he did mine? Mine was asking him why he doesn't build guitars that look as nice as the old ones he built 25 years ago. Only a matter of seconds from posting it to him deleting it and blocking me.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Oct 17, 2012)

haha yeah, about two minutes after i posted i was blocked. 
i'm thinking of starting a facebook group that shows what he is really like, posts from here, and the b-music videos, something that he can't edit away. thoughts?


----------



## RickSchneider (Oct 17, 2012)

HAHA I responded on that above status saying "Your builds speak for themselves" in an attempt to be ambiguously mocking. Seems he understood, i was swiftly blocked and deleted


----------



## ASoC (Oct 17, 2012)

Has anyone thought to contact some of the bands he claims to endorse? I just sent an email through the metclub  I hope something comes of it.

I included links to both the "vampiire" site and to this thread. If you like, I can post up a copy of the email I wrote


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> haha yeah, about two minutes after i posted i was blocked.
> i'm thinking of starting a facebook group that shows what he is really like, posts from here, and the b-music videos, something that he can't edit away. thoughts?



Think that would be best. One thread that exemplifies his douchebaggery.


----------



## Syriel (Oct 17, 2012)

My friend that's studying guitar building at ESP craft can build better looking ( and most likely better playing ) guitars than him for sure, and he has only built one.



Oh and its funny how he mocks searls from using "chinese" made floyds ( which are actually german made schallers ), when he himself uses "low profile floyd rose copies".

What a joke.


----------



## rcsierra13 (Oct 17, 2012)

For those who haven't seen the videos reviewing his 'guitars'


----------



## darren (Oct 17, 2012)

Oh, wow... i thought the Bmusic guys took their video review down. 

Classic. Just classic.


----------



## demonx (Oct 17, 2012)

Watch out Darren - you'll be up soon I'm sure!


----------



## Malkav (Oct 17, 2012)

Well at least there's a proper term for his "condition"

Dunning


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 17, 2012)

How dare you use a Floyd Rose copy on your $2000 guitars. They're only good enough for my $2500 guitars.


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 17, 2012)

He can't even remember his own scale length


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 17, 2012)

Spent a good 2 hours of set study time last night reading through the original thread with nighttrain and then watching the Bmusic guys vids on youtube so many things made me laugh it was ridiculous.... Cant believe this waste of a human is still managing to rip people off..

If a guy couldn't spell the names of bands he supposedly endorses why would you buy of him?? But thats just me...

Edit: "Vampire guitars are offerring endorsement packages for up and coming bands who want endorsement...u get to design your own guitar we make..we supply you with 2 models...u get featured as one of our endorsee's...listed on a new upcoming website...and featured in up coming catalouges..you will also be paid royalities on every guitar you design sells..the royaltie offer is something other companies dont offer as i know..ive been told by my major endorsee's the packsge is $3500 
if say 15 of your design sells..you will make all your money back .....anyone interested please message me.."

Id hate to see some talented kids read that and get fucked over..


----------



## animalwithin (Oct 17, 2012)

^^If they do, perhaps they're not so talented lol. You'd have to be extremely desperate and illeterate to not discover that this guy is completely B.S..


----------



## JaeSwift (Oct 17, 2012)

Ok, I'm going to do 2 things today:

1. File a claim with Facebook to mark his page as fraudulent and have it removed so he cant sell his shit.

2. Set up a Facebook page warning people about his firewood (isnt there already one?)


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 17, 2012)

JaeSwift said:


> 2. Set up a Facebook page warning people about his firewood (isnt there already one?)



Please someone do it NAO


----------



## darren (Oct 17, 2012)

demonx said:


> Watch out Darren - you'll be up soon I'm sure!



Heheh... if he does, i won't give him as much leeway as you did. 



Malkav said:


> Well at least there's a proper term for his "condition"
> 
> Dunning



That was an interesting read, and is definitely a fairly common phenomenon, though most are perhaps not afflicted to the same degree as this particular individual.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 17, 2012)

JP Universe said:


> at the other Debris thread where Sherman and Roter are recommended



Yeah, I think I was the one that recommended Roter in that thread. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Oddkid (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm starting a facebook group about this. 'Avoid Eric De Vries guitars'


----------



## ASoC (Oct 17, 2012)

RickSchneider said:


> I'm not going to lie after looking at his catalogue i was intrigued by some models, before looking at his builds I had never even heard of African Ebaony



He obviously meant Ebayony, I guess he forgot the"y," and honest mistake, right?


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am still blocked by him on Facebook from the last time we had one of these threads


----------



## Oddkid (Oct 17, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/158630457612042/members/


----------



## MAGGOTBRAIN (Oct 17, 2012)

lol @ Debris...That dude is like one of those floaty turds that just wont flush.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 17, 2012)

I might start fucking with him..... troll him with my 'serious' enquiry


----------



## demonx (Oct 17, 2012)

This is an Aussie forum I stumbled across where DeVries is also a member.

Worth a read:

MELBAND


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Oct 17, 2012)

^i felt myself get dumber while reading that thread


----------



## demonx (Oct 17, 2012)

I was thinking today of DeVries challenge - We could get a handful of local guitarists - all of whom own or have played my guitars and are in gigging bands or have been in gigging bands - take them to Mr DeVries and they can do an independant evaluation... They can play a guitar made by myself and a guitar made by Eric. A whole guitar, neck, body etc. None of these bolt on bastard things that he makes, a handmade guitar built, set up and painted by each person with no assistance.

Can you read this Eric? Do YOU accept this challenge?

Now - if these independants decide that you're guitars are better, then I would have just introduced you to a handful of local customers who'll want to buy from you and you'll be walking away with my clientelle AND they will then publically spread the word your guitars are better than mine - which a side effect of will kill my business instantly as no-one in their right mind would ever buy a guitar from someone whom builds worse guitars than a DeVries.

However - if I win Eric, you must never build or assemble for the purpose of selling or trade another guitar, instrument or anything to do with music again in any shape or form, under any name or banner or alias, EVER. You close your webpages and never harass any luthiers again, never troll any forums looking for trouble and do not scour the net looking for random people to contact and anoy as you are so famous for.

What I'm saying here Eric is, I'm accepting your challenge - however it'll be judged independantly, not by you or I, however I am upping the stakes as you wanted to battle for one of my guitars. I want to battle for the good of the people. At the end only one of our businesses will survive. If you are as confident as you claim - this should not frighten you.

Remember Eric, it is you who came to me and started challenging and shooting off your mouth. 

Can someone please send him a link to this page as I cannot contact him. Thankyou.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd be careful... He'd probably put his own spin on your challenge.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 18, 2012)

demonx said:


> I was thinking today of DeVries challenge - We could get a handful of local guitarists - all of whom own or have played my guitars and are in gigging bands or have been in gigging bands - take them to Mr DeVries and they can do an independant evaluation... They can play a guitar made by myself and a guitar made by Eric. A whole guitar, neck, body etc. None of these bolt on bastard things that he makes, a handmade guitar built, set up and painted by each person with no assistance.
> 
> Can you read this Eric? Do YOU accept this challenge?
> 
> ...



While you're at it, challenge him to an essay contest on the sustainability of ebony as a commercial lumber. As a second challenge, I suggest an essay comparing genuine Honduran mahogany to the lumber produced by the mahogany plantations in southeast Asia. 

I would love to see how he tries to spell Swietenia macrophylla.


----------



## AChRush1349 (Oct 18, 2012)

ASoC said:


> Has anyone thought to contact some of the bands he claims to endorse? I just sent an email through the metclub  I hope something comes of it.
> 
> I included links to both the "vampiire" site and to this thread. If you like, I can post up a copy of the email I wrote



I actually sent a message to the official Theatres Des Vampires Myspace page a while ago (half because Sonya is UNBELIEVABLY hot...) and warned the guitarist about him. Apparently he was actually having a guitar build by him, and wanted to test it...clearly it didn't go so well


----------



## theo (Oct 18, 2012)

I would be keen on partaking in that challenge.

EDIT: Oh god, just started reading the melband thread. Nice work on finding that, Some hilarious content in there.


----------



## M2K (Oct 18, 2012)

Thrashmanzac said:


> my contribution:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And that's me asking who said luthier was. It intrigues me why people go out with attacks, let's all love our wood and share it with each other.


----------



## Malkav (Oct 18, 2012)

I have added him on facebook for the lols, he's an absolute moron, it's pretty hard to believe. I am dumbfounded :O Also that Melband thread is providing the lols pretty good, he's completely backed into a corner and still just arrogantly denies everything...


----------



## Kiwimetal101 (Oct 18, 2012)

He accepted my friend request but then blocked me 2mins later, was just about to send him a troll build request... Maybe the photos of my guitars allover my page made him realise he wasn't going to be able to rip me off..


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 18, 2012)

^ yeah same here.... but will he be able to resist an email from me enquiring about a build  this will make work a little more interesting!!


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 18, 2012)

The amount of crappy images that he posts, taken from the google search result of troubled teens are remarkable. Clearly this is no man!


----------



## blaaargh (Oct 18, 2012)

So I decided to google Eric Devries, and this was the first result I found: Vienna Presbyterian Church seeks forgiveness, redemption in wake of abuse scandal - The Washington Post


----------



## Navid (Oct 18, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> So I decided to google Eric Devries, and this was the first result I found: Vienna Presbyterian Church seeks forgiveness, redemption in wake of abuse scandal - The Washington Post



LOL that is screwed up. Do you think it is the same DeVries?


----------



## blaaargh (Oct 18, 2012)

Impossible to say for sure... although I can't say I'd be surprised. Certainly seems in character


----------



## jarnozz (Oct 18, 2012)

demonx said:


> I was thinking today of DeVries challenge - We could get a handful of local guitarists - all of whom own or have played my guitars and are in gigging bands or have been in gigging bands - take them to Mr DeVries and they can do an independant evaluation... They can play a guitar made by myself and a guitar made by Eric. A whole guitar, neck, body etc. None of these bolt on bastard things that he makes, a handmade guitar built, set up and painted by each person with no assistance.
> 
> Can you read this Eric? Do YOU accept this challenge?
> 
> ...



all I could think of:






let this happen please


----------



## Oddkid (Oct 18, 2012)

To be honest, i was thinking of bodging something together and mailing it to Australi to one of you guys to take him up on his challenge. I reckon i can kitbash a guitar together for £300 that'll put any of his abominations to shame.


----------



## Navid (Oct 18, 2012)

My first build looks better tbh...


----------



## matt397 (Oct 18, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> While you're at it, challenge him to an essay contest on the sustainability of ebony as a commercial lumber. As a second challenge, I suggest an essay comparing genuine Honduran mahogany to the lumber produced by the mahogany plantations in southeast Asia.
> 
> I would love to see how he tries to spell Swietenia macrophylla.



I would love to see how he tries to spell.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

Black Mamba said:


> Kids in shop class could do better than this:
> 
> 
> vampiires



I'll be perfectly honest, I'm diggin' the headstocks on the Vs


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Oct 18, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> I'll be perfectly honest, I'm diggin' the headstocks on the Vs



Yeah, they're pretty cool...which leads me to believe that he neither designed them nor made them. The lines are too clean and really don't jive with the rotten junk look of the rest of his "work".


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 18, 2012)

WHO... THE FUCK... ARE HIS FANS?! Seriously, what kind of people are they?


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Oct 18, 2012)

HaMMerHeD said:


> Yeah, they're pretty cool...which leads me to believe that he neither designed them nor made them. The lines are too clean and really don't jive with the rotten junk look of the rest of his "work".



Thinking the same thing. They almost look like a BRJ's Vixen


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 18, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> WHO... THE FUCK... ARE HIS FANS?! Seriously, what kind of people are they?



Pre-pubescent kids who thing those crayon graphics look cool?


----------



## Metal_Webb (Oct 18, 2012)

blaaargh said:


> So I decided to google Eric Devries, and this was the first result I found: Vienna Presbyterian Church seeks forgiveness, redemption in wake of abuse scandal - The Washington Post



It's not him, the article, written last year, says he's 39 and lives in America. This Devries is mid 40's.


----------



## jazz_munkyy (Oct 18, 2012)

and i thought i was bad at building an customizing jesus


----------



## ROAR (Oct 18, 2012)

It's not even graphics.
He just gets permanent markers and writes whatever 
bullshit comes to his head


----------



## Miek (Oct 18, 2012)

S A T I N P O W A R


----------



## M2K (Oct 19, 2012)

Rhythm in jump make the best floyds, that's why his guitars ate used by the pros


----------



## skisgaar (Oct 19, 2012)

I want to be standing in an elevator with this man, and be talking to a friend quite loudly about certain things. Then I want to bring up a song....and a certain set of lyrics in that song that I think are good. My friend will ask me the line...and I will say: Rhythm in jump...dancing...close...to you.


----------



## Dabo Fett (Oct 19, 2012)

honestly, this dude does do some good. ive never built a guitar from pure wood. ive had precut bodies and necks and screwed everything together but ive never cut the body and neck from a plank. that being said, he gives me the confidence to do so. knowing that i can't f it up worse than him, he gives me the confidence to start building


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 19, 2012)

MF_Kitten said:


> WHO... THE FUCK... ARE HIS FANS?! Seriously, what kind of people are they?



Uhhhh... Metallica and Guns N' Roses!!!


----------



## blaaargh (Oct 20, 2012)

splinter8451 said:


> Uhhhh... Mettallicca and Gun N Rose!!!



Fixed that for ya


----------



## lurgar (Oct 22, 2012)

Made the mistake of looking at the rest of his website and some of the bands that are endorsees of his. 

Who am I kidding? Blind Munkee is the best band ever and are seriously the most macho looking dudes I have ever seen!


----------



## mansonabortionclinic (Oct 23, 2012)

lurgar said:


> Made the mistake of looking at the rest of his website and some of the bands that are endorsees of his.
> 
> Who am I kidding? Blind Munkee is the best band ever and are seriously the most macho looking dudes I have ever seen!


Well, so much for your research. Alien Vampires are one of the best underground bands on the planet. I doubt they'd put their name behind Vampire Guitars if Eric was that bad.


----------

